# Let's play a game--Guess That Word!



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

thought this might be fun

DS2 (14 months) has a new word from the past couple days.

It's "Me-mo" (me like well 'me' and 'mo' like from the 3 stooges lol)

He is *not* attempting to say "Nemo"

Can anyone guess what it is?







then, the one who gets it right should post a word from their kid's past or present.


----------



## StoriesInTheSoil (May 8, 2008)

More?


----------



## not_telling (Mar 31, 2008)

does he ever see sesame street? could it be "elmo?"

i ask because i just discovered today that my ds, who has only seen bits of sesame street a few times, knows "elmo." he said "elmo" today when he saw a picture of elmo in an advertisement. i was a bit horrified. my parents have a little elmo puppet at their house, so maybe that's where he picked it up...


----------



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

me more? as in "ME WANT MORE!"


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Erm. Bebo? See-saw? Elmo? Generic word for breastfeeding?


----------



## Tjej (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, around here we have "mo-me", so perhaps it is the same thing. Mo-me means "moving".

Tjej


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
thought this might be fun

DS2 (14 months) has a new word from the past couple days.

It's "Me-mo" (me like well 'me' and 'mo' like from the 3 stooges lol)

He is *not* attempting to say "Nemo"

Can anyone guess what it is?







then, the one who gets it right should post a word from their kid's past or present.

Gramaw.. my dd calls my grama mee-maw


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

DS pronounces Elmo "Mel-mo".

I'll guess later.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

What is he doing when he says it? My guess would be "me more", but without context, that is difficult to say...


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

It is....Elmo







I showed him about tickling the Tickle Me Elmo.







I was going to post a hint if somebody in the first 3 guesses didn't get it.







my other kids said "eh-mo' so "me-mo" was a new one for me lol

Anyone else got one?


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

Ok, I'll bite. I'll even give two. If no one can guess them I'll put them in context later.

Ha-Poom

Hody-Ody


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

is ha-poom vaccuum?


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

fee-zer

zhute


----------



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Ha-Poom -- Someone already guessed 'vaccuum' so I'll guess 'bathroom'.

Hody-Ody -- LOL that just sounds so cute... Roly Poly Olie?

fee-zer -- freezer?

zhute -- juice?

When DD said "me-mo" it meant "remote", so that was going to be my guess. I would never have thought "Elmo" heh.

Here's one DS said when he was little (he's 11 now):

aw-mo-mo

And one DD, age 3, says now:

ass-i-lin


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Me-mo here was DDs first attempt at G'ma.









ass-i-lin... vaseline?

DD (5) says me-mo sounds like asking for breastmilk. She also says fee-zer might mean feet; and zhute means soup.

DS is 2. For quite a while, he's been saying "Dain-doo!" while doing a funny dance. Usually on top of something he shouldn't be on, like the stool I just retrieved him from.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

for the longest time dd kept talking about the "dis-diss" and then i finally fingured out she was saying "dentist"


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

ok, here's one from my childhood. this one had my parents baffled for months.

Gabebo. (gah-BAY-bo)

its an adjective, not a noun (which is more of a clue than my parents had!)


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Dov'sMom said:


> fee-zer
> 
> zhute[/QUOTE"]
> 
> ...


----------



## Dov'sMom (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
Me-mo here was DDs first attempt at G'ma.









ass-i-lin... vaseline?

DD (5) says me-mo sounds like asking for breastmilk. She also says fee-zer might mean feet; and zhute means soup.

DS is 2. For quite a while, he's been saying "Dain-doo!" while doing a funny dance. Usually on top of something he shouldn't be on, like the stool I just retrieved him from.

Dain-doo sounds like thank you to me, but the context doesn't make that much sense.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Dain-doo = danger?


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
Dain-doo = danger?









Yup!


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Here's one maybe you guys can help me figure out. DD, the sitter, and I have no idea what this means. DS says what really really sounds like "walrus." He seems to say it when he's playing, and we don't have any walrus toys.


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

"All of us"? Do you ever say "all of us can play with this" or something?


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

lee dub


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I'm gonna go with "walrus" being "all of us" too

"lee dub" Leader like follow the leader?

can anyone guess "Oh-eee-ah" ? it is a name







(no fair playing if you know us in real life lol)


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

oh-eee-ah = Maria? Olivia?


----------



## nosce (Apr 4, 2009)

"an nuh?" while pointing.

"meemo" NOT elmo


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

no guesses??

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
ok, here's one from my childhood. this one had my parents baffled for months.

Gabebo. (gah-BAY-bo)

its an adjective, not a noun (which is more of a clue than my parents had!)


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
no guesses??


For some reason, I think beautiful!

How about:

boot - (like boot, but anunciated even more)
frayjer


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

"CHOCK-a-sine."


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khanni* 
frayjer

Refrigerator?


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nosce* 
"an nuh?" while pointing.

all done?


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
no guesses??

i was going to say "be careful" but i guess that doesn't really fall in the adjective category!


----------



## nosce (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *galincognito* 
all done?


She says and signs "all done". It's normally when she's talking to someone besides me, trying to get them to do something (go upstairs to her room, play with something else, get something for her)...


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

an nuh = another would be my guess.

and yes, frayjer=refrigerator.

Any guesses for boot?


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

an nuh = another would be my guess, too.

boot... foot? food? Do it?


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

No guesses on chock-a-sine? It's pretty ridiculously weird.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

An nuh: I guess "another" too.

Any guesses for this?

ap 'm

It's like "ap" then a gottal stop+"m"


----------



## Smokering (Sep 5, 2007)

Quote:

ap 'm

It's like "ap" then a gottal stop+"m"
Nappy? DD used to call them "nap-mes".


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

ah-nuh--another

NO idea on "gabebo"

"Oh-eee-ah" It IS a girl's name. It has not been guessed yet. It does not start with an 'O"







all the *vowels* are there.


----------



## nosce (Apr 4, 2009)

_ap 'm

It's like "ap" then a gottal stop+"m"_

Help me!

_ah nuh?_

Yep! Pretty sure that's what she's been saying! Either "another" or my husband thinks, "and that (too)?" which is kind of the same thing.


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm bad at this apparently, these all have me stumped. Anxious to see what "chock-a-sine" is!

Here's one that's been bugging me and DH for weeks. DS, who barely says anything, will out of the blue point in a random direction and proclaim "DAH-DOH!". At first we thought it was 'backhoe' because he's obsessed with construction vehicles, but the context doesn't usually fit. Unless he's just remembering a backhoe at random and pointing in the direction of out-of-doors? He doesn't do that with anything else though. And backhoe isn't his #1...the true obsession lies with excavator.


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulamc* 
Any guesses for this?

ap 'm

It's like "ap" then a gottal stop+"m"

apple? napkin?


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elleystar* 

Here's one that's been bugging me and DH for weeks. DS, who barely says anything, will out of the blue point in a random direction and proclaim "DAH-DOH!".

That one!


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

ap'm = Happen (like what happened) or open?

Chock-a-sine = magazine? Jack Outside?

Ok, I'll tell you on Gabebo.. It meant "Available" !
I said it for weeks before my parents figured it out. they finally got it because we were in the car and there was a commercial on that said "Now Available!" and I yelled "GABEBO!!"


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Chock-a-sine is... "chocolate side."

OK, back story. DS went through this phase at about nine months when, while nursing, he's just want to switch back and forth and back and forth and back and forth. We'd joke that he was tired of the plain milk and was trying to figure out which one dispensed chocolate.

THAT evolved into "You want chocolate side?" being my cue for switching sides. And now, he says "chocolate side" when one side runs out and he wants to switch.









How about "yangoo-wehcah!"


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khanni* 
That one!

OK obviously I barely have 2 brain cells left to rub together, cause DS said it again today, and it's actually "GAH-GOH!"
'That one' would make sense...if he was looking at anything when he said it! Or even pointing at anything. My friend today heard it and suggested 'gotta go'. I'll have to study him carefully each time he says it to see if I can get more context clues!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
Chock-a-sine is... "chocolate side."

OK, back story. DS went through this phase at about nine months when, while nursing, he's just want to switch back and forth and back and forth and back and forth. We'd joke that he was tired of the plain milk and was trying to figure out which one dispensed chocolate.

THAT evolved into "You want chocolate side?" being my cue for switching sides. And now, he says "chocolate side" when one side runs out and he wants to switch.









How about "yangoo-wehcah!"

HEHE that is hysterical! I never would have guessed that.

'yangoo-wehcah' is ringing some kind of bell. Not 'vacuum cleaner'? That can't be it. Reminds me of some kind of tractor or something.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elleystar* 
'yangoo-wehcah' is ringing some kind of bell. Not 'vacuum cleaner'? That can't be it. Reminds me of some kind of tractor or something.

It's "Thank you, you're welcome!"

He understands that people use the phrases when giving/taking things, but hasn't quite split them into which-participant-says-which.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
"Oh-eee-ah" It IS a girl's name. It has not been guessed yet. It does not start with an 'O"







all the *vowels* are there.

Olivia?


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

We figured ours out tonight. 'Gah-goh' is what he says when he points to a clock. He means 'cuckoo'! DH told me that they recently watched an episode of Max & Ruby where Max is obsessed with a cuckoo clock. Never mind that none of ours cuckoo...but whatever!


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Olivia?

i guessed that, and she said DOESN'T start with an O!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

Morticia? With an accent, lol? Mor-TEESH-ah!


----------



## khanni (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madimamacita* 
i guessed that, and she said doesn't start with an o!









gloria!


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

DS word: mycicle (that one shoudl be rather easy)

DD word: yeeeeek...Mama!!! Yeeeek!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

mycicle--either "popsicle", "tricycle", or "bicycle"

Wow....I thought "Oh-eee-ah" would be easier than apparently it is. It's his sister.........SOPHIA...Ooo--eeee-ah lol never realized how many names actually have the sounds in that order.

Here's another, it's his new word from today. "Bee bup" The clue is he was trying to sing a song and it goes with a routine from our day.







(before I was a mom of preschoolers, I was a teacher of preschoolers, a lot of little songs have found their way into our routine lol)


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
mycicle--either "popsicle", "tricycle", or "bicycle"


Close...it's MOTORCYCLE


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 

Here's another, it's his new word from today. "Bee bup" The clue is he was trying to sing a song and it goes with a routine from our day.







(before I was a mom of preschoolers, I was a teacher of preschoolers, a lot of little songs have found their way into our routine lol)

Clean up?

We had a recent AHA moment, DS has been saying "Shaowng" (say it really fast) for months and we have had no idea what it meant. Finally figured it out this week.. any guesses?


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

shaowng- swing? song?

yeek- milk, mama, milk!


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
shaowng- swing? song?


nope! we thought it was maybe "song" but it isn't. Here is a hint: the word doesn't start with "s".. he is replacing a different sound with "sh" sound


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

shaowng---along??? I can't think lol

YUP the new word is "clean up" I love it so much I have started to sing "bee-bup" instead lol

Today's new word "obby" (Hint--it is missing a beginning 's' and the 'b' is another sound.) Context--to crying sibling


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
Today's new word "obby" (Hint--it is missing a beginning 's' and the 'b' is another sound.) Context--to crying sibling

"Sorry"?

The word "shaong" is actually "PHONE!"







so he is replacing the "f" sound with "sh" basically. Yesterday he said "shun" for "fun" as well. Silly boy!


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

OOH! DS has some really funny words

Lud Aminy

eggytory

dammit (no... he's not actually saying dammit)


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Yes..."sorry"









New word for today--heard siblings watching and playing along with a kids' show The word "ba-pa"









I am amazed my babe does NOT have a word for "phone" yet as literally EVERYTHING he grabs and can put up to his ear becomes a phone...lol maybe that is what he means when he puts stuff up to his ear and says "Da? Da?"









no idea what 'dammit' might be other than 'dammit' we all used to get a kick when i worked daycare out of little kids who substituted "F" for "tr" and liked trucks


----------



## LadyCatherine185 (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
I am amazed my babe does NOT have a word for "phone" yet as literally EVERYTHING he grabs and can put up to his ear becomes a phone...lol maybe that is what he means when he puts stuff up to his ear and says "Da? Da?"










My DS does this too! Every phone, every toy that COULD be a phone, every remote, etc he will talk to Daddy on! And now, he is also talking to "Papo" (DH's dad) on the phone..







So yeah, that is definitely what he is doing!


----------



## elleystar (Oct 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
Yes..."sorry"









New word for today--heard siblings watching and playing along with a kids' show The word "ba-pa"









I am amazed my babe does NOT have a word for "phone" yet as literally EVERYTHING he grabs and can put up to his ear becomes a phone...lol maybe that is what he means when he puts stuff up to his ear and says "Da? Da?"









no idea what 'dammit' might be other than 'dammit' we all used to get a kick when i worked daycare out of little kids who substituted "F" for "tr" and liked trucks









My friend's DD (now 7) used to say 'truck' like that. It was maybe only a couple weeks after I'd first met them, lol, and then the same day she said 'kitty' but replaced the K with a T. Something came over me and I asked her to say 'kitty truck'.







They haven't let me live it down to this day.


----------



## kdtmom2be (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG. sorry everyone, I forgot to come back!

Ha-poom = ice cream

Hody-Ody = Jose, as in No way Jose!


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

My favorite... "Sack o' doo-doo."

I'm just going to tell you, because it's not fair. It's "Snickerdoodle." For some reason, my mother started calling him "Grandma's Little Snickerdoodle" when we were in WI for the holidays.

I think "Sack o' doo-doo" is much funnier, though.


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
Yes..."sorry"









no idea what 'dammit' might be other than 'dammit' we all used to get a kick when i worked daycare out of little kids who substituted "F" for "tr" and liked trucks









dammit=thomas

as in "dammit train" means he's playing with his thomas train









any guesses on eggytory or Lud Aminy?

And btw... sack o doo doo is hysterical!!!!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

sack-o-doo-doo LOOOOL

How about this? "Wody-wody" while turning in circles


----------



## MissE (May 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadiMamacita* 
shaowng- swing? song?

yeek- milk, mama, milk!

It's "Look Mama....look"


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

This is fun!

One of DS's first words was "op-u-tah"...


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GISDiva* 
This is fun!

One of DS's first words was "op-u-tah"...

Computer?


----------



## CaliforniaMommy (Sep 17, 2008)

If someone can help me figure out what "wha-whee" stand for, I will be forever grateful...









My 22mo DD drew 3 similar shapes on paper today, telling me they were "wha-whees", but I have no clue what she means. I have gone as far as figuring out they are animals or fish, as she claims they are at the zoo (this doesn't mean they are zoo animals by the way!!! They could be bugs for that matter...).

I also had her look at all the pages of an animal book to tell me which one it was, but no "wha-whee" to be found... Help!


----------



## calpurnia (Sep 26, 2004)

wa-whee sounds like lorry to me! But they aren't at the zoo..

My current fave is "gog-gul". Clue: we have lots of them in the park...

DD's bestie is "Al-buh" & aeroplanes are "al-puh", very confusing.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a mystery word for identification, too. When DS doesn't know what the word for an object is, he'll say "dah-cah." It's weird, because he used to point and say "dat" when he didn't know a word (or for a while, he just pointed and said "dat" for EVERYTHING, known word or not).

Here's an easy one that I actually KNOW the answer to. What is DS bellowing for when he yells "F%*K!" repeatedly at dinner time? He shocked some friends we had over for dinner before we explained that he's not dropping F-bombs left and right, he's asking for a very specific object...


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
Computer?

Nope.

Octopus. I'm actually sad that he figured out the correct way to say it now, it was cuter before.









Blizzard_babe, "fork" is an unfortunate word in our house too...


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
dammit=thomas

as in "dammit train" means he's playing with his thomas train

















We have a "dammit train" in our house, too! DS has never seen the show, but got a Thomas train from his cousin for Christmas. He'll come up to me and say, "Where train dammit? Where dammit train go?"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GISDiva* 
Blizzard_babe, "fork" is an unfortunate word in our house too...









The couple we had over for dinner have a younger, mostly non-verbal toddler... Such things will not shock them for too much longer.


----------



## MadiMamacita (Jan 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calpurnia* 

My current fave is "gog-gul". Clue: we have lots of them in the park...


squirrel?


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

I finally figured out DS' "walrus." Apparently it means "watch us." Not sure why it's plural when he also knows the word me, but he wants me to watch whatever he's playing. I figured it out because now it's become "Walrus Mama!" and then "CLAP Mama!" even though we don't do a lot of clapping praise.


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GISDiva* 
Nope.

Octopus. I'm actually sad that he figured out the correct way to say it now, it was cuter before.









That is "ah-pus" here


----------



## LCB (Jan 23, 2007)

DD 17 mo. says "caca".

I won't make you all guess since it's a stretch- trashcan.

As in, "Don't play with the trashcan honey, it's yucky!" She pronounces yucky as caca.

Now anything she can't touch is caca.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

wha-whee um any chance it's a llama? We have llamas at our zoo and a lot of kids do "w' for 'l'....it doesn't sound much like it though

How about a wallaby? I could totally see wha-whee being wallaby








(DD wants it in there she is sick and stitting with me)


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
That is "ah-pus" here









Ah-ta-puss here.

Actually, more like Aaaah-ta-puss. He stretches out the first syllable for some reason


----------



## chipper26 (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcstar* 
DS pronounces Elmo "Mel-mo".

I'll guess later.

That's so funny, my dd says "melmo" too. I was going to Elmo, also for the OP.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Guess this song

"whoa, whoa, whoa"....."me-eh-wee, me-eh-wee"









(I have a singer! in addition to this song he likes Old McDonald ("E-I-E-I-O!") and The Wheels on the Bus ("ah day ong!") And Ring Around the Rosie (dances in circles singing "wody-wody" till he falls down, lol)

Ohhhh who knows the children's show theme song for this one? "Iiii---ooo, Iiiii--oooo" he has a little toy of the character and dances in circles singing this.


----------



## EviesMom (Nov 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
Guess this song

"whoa, whoa, whoa"....."me-eh-wee, me-eh-wee"










Row row row your boat?


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
Ohhhh who knows the children's show theme song for this one? "Iiii---ooo, Iiiii--oooo" he has a little toy of the character and dances in circles singing this.

Caiou?


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Tinko yidda TAR!
Howa wanna wanna ARE!
Uppa baa-a waaaaa... HIGH!
Yike tieman ins GUY!
Tinko yidda TAR!
Howa wanna wanna ARE!

An easy one







.

I love how he emphasizes the last word of each line.


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *khanni* 
apple? napkin?

Regarding: ap 'm

You got it - it's "APPLE". I forgot all about this thread and didn't return to it until today!


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

I haven't been here in a couple of days... but

Lud Aminy= Lord Almighty (I made this exclamation when one of the dogs filled our house with the smell of dog fart)

eggytory = negatory (DS was trying to get into DH's bag, and DH told him "negatory" so now DS goes around saying eggy tory)


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EviesMom* 
Row row row your boat?

It is!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prothyraia* 
Caiou?

YUP it is Caillou! every time his big sis turns it on he dances around singing "Caillou Caillou and dancing, sometimes with the Caillou doll sometimes not.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
Tinko yidda TAR!
Howa wanna wanna ARE!
Uppa baa-a waaaaa... HIGH!
Yike tieman ins GUY!
Tinko yidda TAR!
Howa wanna wanna ARE!

An easy one







.

I love how he emphasizes the last word of each line.

twinkle twinkle little star


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Songs:

1) duh-duh-duh-duh-duh-duh dar di See!

2) ma-ma-ma-ma, ma-ma-ma-ma, Be Buh tong!

3) innie ah boo, innie ah boo


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcstar* 
Songs:

1) duh-duh-duh-duh-duh-duh dar di See!

2) ma-ma-ma-ma, ma-ma-ma-ma, Be Buh tong!

3) innie ah boo, innie ah boo

3 is Winne the Pooh


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
3 is Winne the Pooh

Yes


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

HA! I'm too excited to finish reading! I have to post so I don't forget.









1) Me-goo
2) Bob-bob
3) Goo-goo (this doubles as 2 different things COMPLETELY)
4) Nat
5) eye-yen
6) guh-key


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *elleystar* 
My friend's DD (now 7) used to say 'truck' like that. It was maybe only a couple weeks after I'd first met them, lol, and then the same day she said 'kitty' but replaced the K with a T. Something came over me and I asked her to say 'kitty truck'.







They haven't let me live it down to this day.

This has my dh and I ROLLING!!! I'm laughing so hard that I'm coughing.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

"DIE!!!"

this one took me a loooong time to figure out. At first I thought maybe she meant dice since we've got a ton in the house.

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

outside


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
I have a mystery word for identification, too. When DS doesn't know what the word for an object is, he'll say "dah-cah."

"that call"
short for "what is that called?"


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
Guess this song

"whoa, whoa, whoa"....."me-eh-wee, me-eh-wee"









The lion sleeps tonight?







:


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
"DIE!!!"

this one took me a loooong time to figure out. At first I thought maybe she meant dice since we've got a ton in the house.

For the longest time, DS said "Die-Die" for "Bye-bye"


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
"DIE!!!"

In our house that means "Strike!" as in bowling. We didn't figure it out right away, we were a pinch worried when he was going around knocking his animal figures down saying "Die, die!" Then when we were playing with his little bowling game again we figured it out and thankfully didn't have to call a therapist...


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

All right, here's some guesses

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
1) Me-goo

Me too

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
2) Bob-bob

Knock-knock?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
3) Goo-goo (this doubles as 2 different things COMPLETELY)

glasses, and boo-boo/owie/hurt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
4) Nat

That?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
5) eye-yen

Siren?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
6) guh-key

Donkey?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcstar* 
For the longest time, DS said "Die-Die" for "Bye-bye"










Quote:


Originally Posted by *GISDiva* 
In our house that means "Strike!" as in bowling. We didn't figure it out right away, we were a pinch worried when he was going around knocking his animal figures down saying "Die, die!" Then when we were playing with his little bowling game again we figured it out and thankfully didn't have to call a therapist...










It really didn't help that she'd get madder and madder as she was yelling it either.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HarperRose* 
1) Me-goo
2) Bob-bob
3) Goo-goo (this doubles as 2 different things COMPLETELY)
4) Nat
5) eye-yen
6) guh-key


Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcstar* 
All right, here's some guesses

Me too
Knock-knock?
glasses, and boo-boo/owie/hurt
That?
Siren?
Donkey?

1: Nemo
2: Spongebob (Tackit is Patrick)
3:boo-boo and Rachel (big sister)
4: Max (big brother)
5: Lion (he wants to watch The Lion King)
6: Milkie


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Got one to guess:
"sing"


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcstar* 
Songs:

1) duh-duh-duh-duh-duh-duh dar di See!

2) ma-ma-ma-ma, ma-ma-ma-ma, Be Buh tong!

3) innie ah boo, innie ah boo
_Originally Posted by shanniesue2:
3 is Winne the Pooh
_
_
_
_
No guesses on 1) or 2)? I'll give a hint, think Sesame Street._


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

2: Elmo's Song


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Got one to guess:
"sing"

Thing?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
2: Elmo's Song

Yes







Specifically, verse 2 "Big Bird's song".


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kcstar* 
Thing?

Yes







Specifically, verse 2 "Big Bird's song".

Nope on "thing".







It's actually -sing and she's lost the first syllable. She also has called it "no".

Ah, hence the Bs. They threw me off for a bit, I was trying to make it work with manamana do do dee do do


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I have a couple.









whimsoup
crama
trunk


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Well I guess I sure killed THIS thread, lol.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

crama=grandma?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
crama=grandma?

Nope. It's something handheld.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Got one to guess:
"sing"


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Nope on "thing".







It's actually -sing and she's lost the first syllable. She also has called it "no".

Oh yeah! From BBI - "nursing"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
I have a couple.









whimsoup
crama
trunk


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Nope. It's something handheld.

Crama - crayon/marker?

This thread's been limping for a few days, I thought I'd killed it! I still don't have a guess for my first song









Another multi-word DS uses: Saa (two meanings)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Right on nursing.

I still don't have a guess for your first song.

Crama=camera? That's one of Lina's favorites, or was before we got phones with bubble games









Not trunk=truck cause that's the obvious. I'm going to go with a reverse of the usual toddler talk and say that he's saying "dunk" and either likes basketball or dipping foods into stuff.

whimsoup=swimsuit?

*humming* duhduhduh duhduhduh dar DI see, probably would help if I could change the tune it keeps coming out as.

------'-_ duhs on the same note, dar goes up, di matches the duhs, and see drops. (no haven't actually thought about it this much, that's just how it plays when I try singing to see if singing makes it clearer)

Is it a newer Sesame Street song? Cause I know it's not lady bug picnic.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Sapphire--first song--the Sesame theme? "can you tell me how to get, how to get to Dar-di-See, Sesame Street... lol

not much of a guess but ds's fav new word is "ON ON" can also mean "off" It's a universal "I want to operate the light switch."


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope, he's actually got the vowels right on "dar di see". I spelled the last "word" phonetically. And it's not new


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Not new... I should run it past dh then.

carbimee
gartidee
manatee
staryousee

monsterpiece??

I think whatever it is, your ds can sing it better than me!

(I keep thinking odyssey for the last 'word' which I see now I'd been getting the emphasis wrong on dardiSEE not darDIsee.)


----------



## Emmery'sMom (May 31, 2009)

This is an adorable thread, but Wow! I have no guesses- I really need to freshen up on my toddler-speak!









My DD has started on the die-die-die too. It's usually really obvious what she's saying, but on that one your guess is as good as mine lol







She does it when playing with her toys- not just specific toys either.

I have some to guess:
YaYa
Bapes
Huh


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

bapes=grapes?

How about this one (it's probably pretty easy for you guys to guess)

moo-mee

and
uh-ver
and
"ock a gorn"


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

1) Cookie-cookie-cookie starts with C


----------



## Emmery'sMom (May 31, 2009)

Bapes=Grapes









uh-ver= under?
ock a gorn= popcorn?

Cookie starts with C!- it's so obvious now!


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 







Right on nursing.

I still don't have a guess for your first song.

Crama=camera? That's one of Lina's favorites, or was before we got phones with bubble games









Not trunk=truck cause that's the obvious. I'm going to go with a reverse of the usual toddler talk and say that he's saying "dunk" and either likes basketball or dipping foods into stuff.

whimsoup=swimsuit?

You were actually right on all of them, even your first guess for trunk=truck, lol. DH drives a delivery truck and DD asks him if he's going to "go drive in his big trunk." lol


----------



## shanniesue2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emmery'sMom* 
Bapes=Grapes









uh-ver= under?
ock a gorn= popcorn?

Cookie starts with C!- it's so obvious now!









uh-ver is other... he usually uses it with boob or nurse to mean he wants to switch sides... as in "uh-ver boob"... sometimes he will say it to mean that he wants something else.

ock a gorn= honk the horn... DH let's him honk the horn in his car from time to time (not while driving)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

ock a gorn is super cute!








on cookie.


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

"beha" drove me batty for a week recently until I finally realized what my daughter was saying. Watch, you'll all get it instantly and then I'll feel extra dense!


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Very cute!
How about this one from my 2yo?

Rockinrolly


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Sorry kcstar I forgot who started this whole "guess the Sesame song" thing.

I've been watching Sesame for oh about 30 years now lol and I can't think of anything!

It's not Journey to Ernie.

Come on, come on, what else has a song on Sesame Street???

it's not ladybug picnic... 1, 2, 3 (and so on) and they chattered away at the ladybug's picnic.....lol

Is it still on the new ones?

WAIT...is it "cookie cookie cookie starts with C?" Dar di SEE.....


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I have another one.







"Beepah"

Brand new word tonight at dinner.







It does NOT start with a 'b' but the 'ee' and the 'ah' are in the right place.







the 'p' is also a different sound, it eventually became the "right" sound as he tried out the word a few more times.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
I have another one.







"Beepah"

Brand new word tonight at dinner.







It does NOT start with a 'b' but the 'ee' and the 'ah' are in the right place.







the 'p' is also a different sound, it eventually became the "right" sound as he tried out the word a few more times.









Pizza!

And yes, cookie









Any guesses on DS's three meanings for "Saaa" ?


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
No guesses on chock-a-sine? It's pretty ridiculously weird.









Stop sign?


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
Very cute!
How about this one from my 2yo?

Rockinrolly

quacamole **did I spell that right lol* the stuff made from avacado LOL


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Nope. It's something handheld.

camera


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shanniesue2* 
dammit=thomas

as in "dammit train" means he's playing with his thomas train









any guesses on eggytory or Lud Aminy?

And btw... sack o doo doo is hysterical!!!!

eggytory: read a story?


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
I'm gonna go with "walrus" being "all of us" too

"lee dub" Leader like follow the leader?

can anyone guess "Oh-eee-ah" ? it is a name







(no fair playing if you know us in real life lol)

lee dub = ladybug


----------



## Kailey's mom (Apr 19, 2007)

doo-dle
bye-fly
dee-tat

and if you want to cheat, you can watch the video: but try to guess first









video


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Yup, "beepah" is "pizza"









it's just CRAZY how many words he has....a couple days ago he added THREE in a matter of a few hours "pee-pee" for 'penis' (DH should be happy lol he hates my use of the 'right' words anyway) 'la-la' or 'la-la-la' depending on mood i guess is "bismillah" (making him the first of my babies to have a word in Arabic other than 'daddy'--'baba') and "MORE" which came out exactly like that and he's never said it before.

seriously this is crazy I should do an official count he is 15 months and a week old and has probably 30 words at least, probably more. (though to be fair there are a few that nobody else would recognize like 'la-la")


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's a tough one from just now, lol.

Me: DD, please stop touching Daddy's ________.
DD: It's a comp-WHERE.

comp-WHERE? What is a comp-WHERE? lol. Here's a hint since this is so tough... it makes music.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Man that is hard, because it sounds like it's a comp-something and she's correcting you to "comp-WHERE"

Contrabass? Calliope? how close was she









First thought, naturally, was computer, but that wouldn't be hard and isn't exclusively a music player.


----------



## Therese's Mommy (Jan 15, 2005)

Not my child, but when my niece was little my sister was told by the daycare that my niece was saying "[email protected]&%*#!". My sister and her dh didn't use that word and were shocked, figuring the daycare was mistaken. But sure enough she started saying it at home as well. In the end they figured out she just wanted "more cracker"


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Man that is hard, because it sounds like it's a comp-something and she's correcting you to "comp-WHERE"

Contrabass? Calliope? how close was she









First thought, naturally, was computer, but that wouldn't be hard and isn't exclusively a music player.

She was not close at all, lol. The only similarities are that both words end in an R sound and both words are accented on the 2nd syllable.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I have a new word!

It is "oosh". Sometimes it is "Ohsh"

It does actually start with 'O'. The "sh" is supposed to be a /j/ like the start of jelly sound.

guesses?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

orange or OJ?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
She was not close at all, lol. The only similarities are that both words end in an R sound and both words are accented on the 2nd syllable.

Ok nobody guessed my word so I'll just say it.

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

Guitar


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

you're good, it is "orange" which is also "apple" lol because "apple" means any fruit that is not a banana of course! ("oosh" being relatively new and "apple" being the previous word he tends to 'forget' when excited about the opportunity to eat one lol)

I have a new one "fi"







(long 'i')


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Ok nobody guessed my word so I'll just say it.

Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

Guitar



















I was thinking "player".









Got a new one today. "pear" Not about food.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
you're good, it is "orange" which is also "apple" lol because "apple" means any fruit that is not a banana of course! ("oosh" being relatively new and "apple" being the previous word he tends to 'forget' when excited about the opportunity to eat one lol)

I have a new one "fi"







(long 'i')









despite not having peaches, apples were referred to by the sign for peaches for the longest time around here.

Fi...fi....hmmm, fire?


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

here is a clue---he is holding his hand up when he says it







And it's not "bye" that is actually 'bye'









pear.....not a food.....player? CD player? she wants music? lol (maybe now everybody has Ipods but me lol)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

High five?









"pear" is really more "pu-air"

(Funnily "pear" pronounced exactly correctly, is her word for avocados, but I think that's her being confused by the shape. My parents have a pear tree and she and my dad went through tons of pears on our visit this summer.)


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

pear = prayer maybe?


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Yup sapphire gets it again! he wants to be in on the high-fives









OK now I've REALLY got one, good luck with this! Tonight's new word is---"we-oh"

Context: playtime. and it goes along with a song I sing and a specific toy.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I'm gonna go with "pu-air" being "prayer" too

sapphire--my baby does the same thing as yours with "pear" except that his word is "apple"--pronouced correctly--and it literally means "any fruit that is not a banana"

Except "pear" which he also said for the first time correctly, about an actual pear, at supper tonight.

so I guess now "apple" means any fruit that is not a banana or a pear. Even though he says "oosh" if I say "orange" when he first sees it and is all excited, he still says "apple"

Oh and yesterday he got all excited about a piece of melon and yelled "apple, apple" for it I said "no, Melon" he said "mmmmmmmm" just thought that was cute







(especially since he adores melon!)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

so cute!

"pu-air" is "computer"









Is we-oh "wheel" and in reference to a toy bus that has wheels that go round and round?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
OK now I've REALLY got one, good luck with this! Tonight's new word is---"we-oh"

Context: playtime. and it goes along with a song I sing and a specific toy.

Wheel? Like in "wheels on the bus"?


----------



## almadianna (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm gonna guess wheel too.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I figured I should've said it wasn't "wheel" or "Wheels on the Bus"

It DOES start with "w" sound, it is missing a middle syllable, and the "oh" on the end is subbing for a 'harder' sound for a baby to make.









but it IS to a song that is on a specific toy.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I have another one. This was confusing only because it was *our* house







but FINALLY I got a clue









babe would climb up on the kitchen table and then sit or stand in the middle of it yelling "Bee-bo, Bee-bo!" Now, in our house, thanks to Sandra Boynton, that means "belly-button"







(Google her or "belly button book" it's hilarious.)

So here I am wondering why the heck my kid would be in the middle of the table yelling about bellybuttons.....

When he FINALLY got it out just a *little* clearer I realized he was actually saying "Table" like "Here I am stuck on the table come rescue me!"









(not that I left him there cause i didn't know what he meant







)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

is the thing that isn't "wheel" Weeble?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

New one, "be-er" sounding sort of like a cross between "beer" and "bear" but with two syllables.
hint 1
Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

it matches the real first syllable really well

hint 2
Warning :: Spoiler Ahead! Highlight to read message!

the word has three syllables


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
New one, "be-er" sounding sort of like a cross between "beer" and "bear" but with two syllables.

Any Monkees fans in the house?

believer?


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Not "weeble" but it would be cool if we had some Weebles!

It is "weasel" and the toy is a jack in the box that plays "Pop Goes the Weasel"...I usually sing the song too







and one day he just started going "Wee-oh, wee-oh" and now he'll go find his "wee-oh' and bring it to me









I have two new ones, you know you are probably watching TOO MUCH Nick JR. channel when....

your 16 month old has switched from "hi" to "ni-hao!" when greeting you

When he starts yelling "ah-ee-bah!" at the TV along with his siblings ("arriba" thank you Diego)

finding it frustrating that the babe is learning Spanish and Chinese from the TV set but not Arabic from his daddy....who claims to 'forget' to speak to them in it....

as far as be-er a 3 syllable word that starts with be--- I absolutely am drawing a blank. Is it an animal? A toy? An item? A food? I need another clue


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

it's a food

and there might be arabic kids videos available online and then your dh would feel more like they understand him and that it's worth trying?


----------



## tigermiep (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm beginning to think my boy is way behind on vocabulary. Here's what we've got for your translation pleasure:

Hhhheee. or Khheee.

Mum. (this is not to be confused with Mama, which means either of his moms as well as nursing).


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

be-er 3 syllable food starting with be

blueberry? could be blackberry, boysenberry........is it a berry?









can't be banana.

I'm fresh out of ideas after a mental run-down of my fridge







unless it's a type of bread??


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

it's burrito

new one, saw', it's an animal and only the vowel sound is right.

tigermiep, is it kitty?


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I'm bad at this game i can't guess









cow would be 'ow' not 'aw'.....I will come back, I'm trying to think of what sound my baby might sub with something that sounded like an 's'

We have a new word in the tub tonight. He was standing and ended up slipping onto his butt I said "Oh, God!" and baby said "Oh, GA!"









edited to add--baby was not hurt at all! it was sort of a graceful sit-slip, you had to be there.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

figured the baby was fine since he repeated your exclamation instead of freaking out.

"Sahhh" is "frog". I only know what she's trying to say because she signs it and points at a picture of a frog.


----------



## tigermiep (Dec 13, 2007)

Yup!







Heeeee refers to most animals.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

should've subscribed to this thread.

Anyway, two new ones

'pos (rhymes with "cross") it's an animal, normally 5 syllables

and, easier, 'plesauce


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 







should've subscribed to this thread.

Anyway, two new ones

'pos (rhymes with "cross") it's an animal, normally 5 syllables

and, easier, 'plesauce

Hippopotomus or however you spell it, lol, and applesauce.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I've got a new two-worder! DS 16 mos. at the park today "A-hiw wi!"

Now nobody is probably going to get that first word since I took their names out of my siggy--it's Zahir.

'wi' is missing an end sound and does not start with 'w'

this is being screamed at his sister. (who he now calls "Fi-fi"--Sophie. We have A--er (Zaker) and Fifi. O-ihee-ah is Olivia the televised pig.)

I realized today we watch WAYYY too much Nick Jr. He has a favorite character on the Wonder Pets (Ming-Ming, the duck, who gets yelled at with "Ming-Ming" and "kaacck kaaccck kaack"







He sings to the Olivia song. He knows "Wow-wow" Wubbzy. And he's started occasionally greeting people in Chinese! ("ni-hao!" from KaiLan)

In other news check out my siggy surprise---he FLIPPED the other night laughing and pointing at the TV yelling "Baby, baby!" while I was watching something with a baby. hopefully this love carries on through the next year or so....


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiobhanAoife* 
"beha" drove me batty for a week recently until I finally realized what my daughter was saying. Watch, you'll all get it instantly and then I'll feel extra dense!

Bear?


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

oboder
soop
cock
daze


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
oboder
soop
cock
daze

oboder---some sort of loader-truck?

soop.....hmmm...I'll come back to that.

cock--clock? cook?

daze....hmmm come back to that too.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I've got a new one'

"beeper" and no, it does not actually mean beeper. He's got part of it right.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShyDaisi* 
oboder
soop
cock
daze

Over there
Soup or soap
Cook
Days


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
I've got a new one'

"beeper" and no, it does not actually mean beeper. He's got part of it right.

Is he going retro and talking about a trapper-keeper







:?


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Bear?

No, it's an approximation of the last two syllables of a three syllable word for an object.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiobhanAoife* 
No, it's an approximation of the last two syllables of a three syllable word for an object.

Ooo intriguing....

be-ha

_be-ha
_pe-haaaa something-player? Tape player?









What helped you figure out what he was saying? Give us a bit of context!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

dipper
unscuddy
up-deep
scoopy
peek
muh-rote
Aunt Finny (actually is an aunt)
weps
ippies
f*ck a nugen
trough chrops
rolly ollies
wook a wony
sappinin
pepe tahl
ha-ha
ah mere


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Is he going retro and talking about a trapper-keeper







:?

Nope, it is something we use EVERY DAY....many times a day. I'm going to leave this a challenge and not tell you which part of the word he has right.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

From mysticmomma's list
dipper -- diaper
weps --wipes
f*ck a nugen --chicken nugget
rolly ollies --roly poly, a type of bug?
ah mere --come here

From yesterday:
"Tarley! Mon!"


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
oboder---some sort of loader-truck?

soop.....hmmm...I'll come back to that.

cock--clock? cook?

daze....hmmm come back to that too.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Over there
Soup or soap
Cook
Days

oboder - it is a animal - the first letter is missing and the "od" is a substitute sound
soop - soup does sound like this, but it is another food that begins with s, ends in p, but no o's
cock - yes, clock
daze - a food...not sure about clues on this though


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Daze is a food? Do you guys have corn tortillas "maize"?

Darn, my other guess for soop was going to be soap. Shrimp?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan5233896*
From mysticmomma's list
dipper -- diaper *check!*
weps --wipes *negatory







*
f*ck a nugen --chicken nugget *nope*
rolly ollies --roly poly, a type of bug? *nope... a type of food.*
ah mere --come here *check!*

From yesterday:
"Tarley! Mon!"

Gnarly, man?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

updated with clues

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
dipper *diaper*
unscuddy *blanked-up*
up-deep *blanked-up*
scoopy *transposed two letters*
peek *also sort of backwards*
muh-rote *sort of backwards*
Aunt Finny (actually is an aunt)
weps *not wipes*
ippies *you'll never get this until you get weps... the second part is please.*
f*ck a nugen *not chicken nugget... think german.*
trough chrops
rolly ollies *not rolly poly bug... it's a food*
wook a wony *a food*
sappinin *a question*
pepe tahl *you clean with it*
ha-ha *one word repeated*
ah mere *come here*


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Tarley is a boy (with a pretty common English name).

Mon is more 'mon and is a request to "Tarley"


----------



## ShyDaisi (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Daze is a food? Do you guys have corn tortillas "maize"?

Shrimp?

Yes! Shrimp!
















It is a little hard - raisin...He can't get the "r" so it comes out "d", and he just leaves off the last syllable - "daze" or "dais"

oboder is lobster


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Tarley is a boy (with a pretty common English name).

Mon is more 'mon and is a request to "Tarley"

come on Charlie?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
come on Charlie?

Yep. "'mon, Tarley! 'mon!!" his mom, sister, and I were laughing soooo much


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

beeper---nobody has a guess for beeper?







(used MANY TIMES A DAY)


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

give us a hint... does it rhyme with beeper?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

If he didn't have part of it right, I'd say that "beeper" was phone (cause they beep, y'know)

creeper....deeper....feeder...reader

being...begin

bopper....

Paper? I tried pretending I was dd saying "beeper" really insistently and it sounded like trying to say "paper" and that's used several times a day around here.


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

*unch* - The U is pronounced like a German u with an umlat over it.

DS's pronunciation has really improved... this game isn't as fun as it used to be







.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

It doesn't *exactly* rhyme with "beeper"...it also does not start with "b"

And I said he had it part-right. And we use many of *this reusable item* every day.








He gets plenty of practice with this word.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
It doesn't *exactly* rhyme with "beeper"...it also does not start with "b"

And I said he had it part-right. And we use many of *this reusable item* every day.







He gets plenty of practice with this word.

ok I was going to guess (toilet) paper, but I guess that's not reusable, LOL.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

closer, but nope.

(he *has* been yelling "potty potty" when he sees us go lately. He just likes to get up there and sit--no production. Likes to flush and wave too







)'

I *would* do some nakey time but he LOVES being outside and that is SO NOT HAPPENING where we currently live. (apt. complex, no privacy *at all* and i don't trust anyone to either not be a sicko or a person who would report that kind of thing to CPS)


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I should take a video of DD saying these words b/c she sounds so cute. She says her own name, "LAY-dia" lol. And she found a hand-me-down bag that I hadn't gone through yet and pulled out a hanger and said, "Look at these beautiful cal-OHS (clothes)." And boogers are "ga-ROSS."


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Ooo intriguing....

be-ha

_be-ha
_pe-haaaa something-player? Tape player?









What helped you figure out what he was saying? Give us a bit of context!

Two clues:

She's improved her pronunciation a little and now says it "bedha".

She usually says it while reaching for one that we keep by the door, on the way out of the house.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
*unch* - The U is pronounced like a German u with an umlat over it.

DS's pronunciation has really improved... this game isn't as fun as it used to be







.

I have no idea how a German U sounds, so I can't guess at all. Unless maybe it's "itch" lol.


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SiobhanAoife* 
Two clues:

She's improved her pronunciation a little and now says it "bedha".

She usually says it while reaching for one that we keep by the door, on the way out of the house.

Umbrella?


----------



## SiobhanAoife (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Umbrella?

Yes!

What drove me particularly insane about this word was that the first time she said it, we were in the car, in a station wagon, with her sitting next to me in the back seat in a rear-facing carseat. There was an umbrella in the back that she could see that I could not, and it wasn't until she'd been telling me about the "beha" over and over for several minutes that I finally turned around and realized what she was talking about.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

I've been following this thread, but I haven't contributed anything before now because I am absolutely useless at translating toddlerspeak and my dd has always pronounced things pretty clearly...

But I finally have a word!

feejah


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pear-shaped* 
I've been following this thread, but I haven't contributed anything before now because I am absolutely useless at translating toddlerspeak and my dd has always pronounced things pretty clearly...

But I finally have a word!

feejah

fajita? feta cheese?


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Oh I also want to say that my item "beeper" is reusable in MY house but not necessarily EVERYONE's house.

So...it's something we use EVERY DAY, he's got LOTS of opportunities to use this word, and it's an item that is reusable for US but not necessarily EVERYONE.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
quacamole **did I spell that right lol* the stuff made from avacado LOL

Nope!
It is a food though. He likes to eat rockinrolly teeze.


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
Oh I also want to say that my item "beeper" is reusable in MY house but not necessarily EVERYONE's house.

So...it's something we use EVERY DAY, he's got LOTS of opportunities to use this word, and it's an item that is reusable for US but not necessarily EVERYONE.









Diaper?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
Diaper?

AH it HAS to be diaper! DD's very first word was diaper and she said it "bah-per" lol


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
Oh I also want to say that my item "beeper" is reusable in MY house but not necessarily EVERYONE's house.

So...it's something we use EVERY DAY, he's got LOTS of opportunities to use this word, and it's an item that is reusable for US but not necessarily EVERYONE.









Toilet paper?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
Nope!
It is a food though. He likes to eat rockinrolly teeze.

macaroni and cheese?


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
*unch* - The U is pronounced like a German u with an umlat over it.

DS's pronunciation has really improved... this game isn't as fun as it used to be







.

He has a HUNCH that he'd like to eat his noon meal?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Here's one from DD's past. It's a food.

Oh-ee-oh. (not Oreo, lol)


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
macaroni and cheese?

Yep!


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Here's one from DD's past. It's a food.

Oh-ee-oh. (not Oreo, lol)


Cheerios? Oatie-os?

Tonight DS asked for magna-yaise. Anybody wanna guess what he wanted?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
Cheerios? Oatie-os?

Tonight DS asked for magna-yaise. Anybody wanna guess what he wanted?

Yep, Cheerios. (I even have it on video... it's really high and squeaky at the end of the clip, lol). She also says it in this one too.

And yours has got to be mayonnaise.


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

un-paper towel?


----------



## Plaid Leopard (Sep 26, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
Yep, Cheerios. (I even have it on video... it's really high and squeaky at the end of the clip, lol). She also says it in this one too.

And yours has got to be mayonnaise.


Very cute!

And no - it's not mayonnaise.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Plaid Leopard* 
Diaper?

Yup, yup! it IS "diaper" I figured *maybe* if I gave enough clues somebody would notice the sig line...

"beeper", occasionally "deeper" is diaper. While he does know what the potty is and occasionally asks to sit on it, he doesn't yet "produce"


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
*unch* - The U is pronounced like a German u with an umlat over it.

DS's pronunciation has really improved... this game isn't as fun as it used to be







.


hmmmm, aww it's an older one with "improved pronunciation" I was going to go WAY OUT THERE and say "orange"

Why?

because my baby's first attempt at 'orange' was "oosh" with that German umlat U sound


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
fajita? feta cheese?

No, though feejah would be cute for fajita!

It's a color.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pear-shaped* 
no, though feejah would be cute for fajita!

It's a color.

fuschia


----------



## blizzard_babe (Feb 14, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
hmmmm, aww it's an older one with "improved pronunciation" I was going to go WAY OUT THERE and say "orange"

Why?

because my baby's first attempt at 'orange' was "oosh" with that German umlat U sound

It IS! It started out more like "ooch," then changed into "unch," and really, it's pretty close to "orange" right now. Probably most closely transcribed as "urnge" at this point.


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
fuschia

Yes, that's it!


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pear-shaped* 
Yes, that's it!

Your LO knows about fuschia? Do you have really really awesome flowers where you live?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

No more guesses?

unscuddy blanked-up
up-deep blanked-up
scoopy transposed two letters
peek also sort of backwards
muh-rote sort of backwards
Aunt Finny (actually is an aunt)
weps not wipes
ippies you'll never get this until you get weps... the second part is please.
f*ck a nugen not chicken nugget... think german.
trough chrops
rolly ollies not rolly poly bug... it's a food
wook a wony a food
sappinin a question
pepe tahl
ha-ha one word repeated


----------



## pear-shaped (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 
Your LO knows about fuschia? Do you have really really awesome flowers where you live?









We do have awesome flowers here because we have a pretty mild climate...but she knows it because my dh taught it to her in Italian, and then when I heard her say it, I told her how to pronounce it in English. She pronounces it perfectly in Italian! (It's pronounced like FOOK see a.) I think Italians may be more precise about colors.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mysticmomma* 
No more guesses?

unscuddy blanked-up
up-deep blanked-up
scoopy transposed two letters
peek also sort of backwards
muh-rote sort of backwards
Aunt Finny (actually is an aunt)
weps not wipes
ippies you'll never get this until you get weps... the second part is please.
f*ck a nugen not chicken nugget... think german.
trough chrops
rolly ollies not rolly poly bug... it's a food
wook a wony a food
sappinin a question
pepe tahl
ha-ha one word repeated









I keep reading "blanked-up" as meaning your LO is trying to say







:









Scoopy=spooky? Like scary?
muh-rote=remote?
peek is only sort of backwards so it doesn't mean "keep" right? skip?

pepe tahl=puppy tail?

sappinin='s happening?


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sapphire_chan* 







I keep reading "blanked-up" as meaning your LO is trying to say







:









Scoopy=spooky? Like scary? *yup!*
muh-rote=remote? *yes!*
peek is only sort of backwards so it doesn't mean "keep" right? *It is Keep.*

pepe tahl=puppy tail? *nope.*

sappinin='s happening?*yes!*

You are good!


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blizzard_babe* 
it is! It started out more like "ooch," then changed into "unch," and really, it's pretty close to "orange" right now. Probably most closely transcribed as "urnge" at this point.

uh that was supposed to be a big smiley face


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Ok I have another one from today.

"Sniffle."

It's food-related, and has nothing to do with nasal activities.







:


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I have kids who sniff before eating.....









but in all seriousness..........not a clue


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

It's nibble, lol. DD was eating a plum yesterday and I asked her if I could have a little nibble. She said yes. Then later, she offered me another little "sniffle" lol.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

ok i've got one. "chaw-bees" your hint: it's a food.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

chaw-bees

strawberries or cherries?








at "sniffle" nibble


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

I've got one "dee-der"

Said through tears while desperately trying to get the "dee-der"

It is an item I was using that he will not be able to use safely (in a child's version) for a couple years. He is 17 months old.


----------



## fancyoats (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
chaw-bees

strawberries or cherries?

you got it!! it's strawberries.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
I've got one "dee-der"

Said through tears while desperately trying to get the "dee-der"

It is an item I was using that he will not be able to use safely (in a child's version) for a couple years. He is 17 months old.

Long shot guess, "scissors"?

(Of course, I've already helped Lina do some cutting with scissors, so I'm pretty sure the guess is wrong.)


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

It *is* scissors......and maybe I am overprotective? Or I just need to spend more time doing arts and crafts with them? I do own two child-sized sets of scissors. The 5 yr old is pretty skilled, the 3 yo knows where and has a plan I am sure, but really is not very skilled at "execution". (so maybe the word is not so much 'safely' as "effectively"--my 3 yo knows not to run around with scissors, stuff like that, she's just not super 'skilled' yet. there's also some rather limited experience and that is my own fault, I need to try more stuff even with the baby involved.)

But I know my first one got to do more than the younger two have gotten in some ways, and the baby has gotten to do more in some ways than the older two did. (just by the fact that I have the older two who want to do XYZ so I find some way to work in the little one too...or the older one, I could just sit with him and do something without having to worry about where anyone else was or what they were doing.)


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Not being able to supervise is a good reason for a LO to not get to touch scissors. But yeah, if your older kids are sitting doing a craft, and he's interested, I'd help him out with exploring things long before 3.5 yo.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

All right, here's one: "aw-ful"

He's got the last sound right, but the first syllable is totally different and the middle consonant sound is wrong.

Sung to me one precious morning


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

"aw-ful" beautiful?


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
"aw-ful" beautiful?

I was thinking that, too, but then didn't know if it was a 2-syllable word or not, and then I was trying to think of a 2-syllable word that could be sung. And I came up blank.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

Good guess, but no. It's "special".

One morning he came in after his breakfast and woke me up singing Baby Signing Time "You are very special to me, and I am very special to you" except he couldn't quite remember the word "special"


----------



## Harmony96 (Jun 3, 2005)

I overheard these at the doctor's office today. "plah-bo" and "waspin" lol. Both are "licensed" names.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

New word: Dar-bid duck.

It is not actually a duck.







He sees this thing about every other day and *loves* to watch it.

It is related to his other new word "dar-bid dan" which he first said while reading a Sesame Street book.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Harmony96* 
I overheard these at the doctor's office today. "plah-bo" and "waspin" lol. Both are "licensed" names.

Playdough (although that isn't licensed)

No idea on waspin


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *peaceful_mama* 
New word: Dar-bid duck.

It is not actually a duck.







He sees this thing about every other day and *loves* to watch it.

It is related to his other new word "dar-bid dan" which he first said while reading a Sesame Street book.









Garbage truck and garbage can.









Those were surprisingly easy to guess when I said them outloud.


----------



## peaceful_mama (May 27, 2005)

they are relatively easy when you say them or hear them spoken, especially when he is looking out the window at a giant garbage truck









his 3 yo sis saw a Ses. Street play kitchen set at a rummage this weekend and announced "There's Cookie Monster and Garbage Can"







apparently she couldn't think of Oscar (since they discovered Nick. Jr. Sesame is passe,







)


----------

